# Combien demander ?



## Liquido (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.

J'ai un contrat d'1 mois pour 2 jours par semaine ( entre 7h et 8h par jour).
Dépannage car la Maman est indépendante en télétravail  et elle a un gros contrat.

1 - Combien dois-je demander en taux horaires ?
2 - Est-ce un CDD ou CDI ?
3 - Je n'ai pas de congé payé et d'indemnités de fin de contrat à demander ?

Je suis un peu perdue.
Je reçois les parents ce soir.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Contrat Occasionnel, avec 10% de CP à payer à la fin mais ni indemnité de rupture, ni prime de précarité sauf si vous négociez ces clauses dans le contrat.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour oui,,contrat occasionnel. 

Intégrez en clause le paiement en maintien de salaire des heures prévues au contrat sans conditions quelque soit le motif de l'absence, sinon vous ne serez payée que lors des heures réellement faites et là....

Vous pouvez prendre le max plafond caf,'il est d'environ 52€ par jour...


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Juillet 2022)

Contrat occasionnel mais bien blindé ! entre 7 et 8h ??? et bien je pars sur 8h d'office et pas d'HC ou avec mon accord !!! mais si tout est bien calculé au départ il ne devrait pas y en avoir ... mensualisation sur 1 mois avec 2 jours de travail à 8h et CP à la fin du travail et rien ne sera déduit que l'enfant soit malade ou autre convenance personnelle de la maman ! elle a un besoin pour 1 mois elle paie et si vous pouvez vous prenez un bon TH ... et prime de rupture à négocier après tout vous allez bin voir mais si ces personnes commencent à grapiller ne vous laissez pas faire et ne pas signer à contrecoeur !


----------

